# Arrowhead!!!!



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Long story...medium lenght  ... I hiked 6.5 miles round trip from the Mcfaddin gate to try to find an arrowhead. No arrowheads but I did find a leg bone of a horse/cow and a nice fossilized horse/cow/buffalo tooth. But not really what I was looking for.
Headed down to my normal shark tooth spot and struck out last night but hit at very low tide after a LOT of searching. Also was VERY fortunate to find an arrowhead. Couldnt believe it was so small and skipped over it but something registered in the brain that fortunately signaled that I needed to have a second look. It's way more small that I would have ever expected so just like the shark teeth I'll need to adjust my perspective when searching. 
Oh, also landed a nice 38" red!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool Find


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

They call them Bird Points.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome find. I need to go with you one day.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> Awesome find. I need to go with you one day.


Come on up!


----------

